
Pentagon Wants Cloud Secure Enough to Hold Nuclear Secrets - spking
https://www.nextgov.com/emerging-tech/2018/05/pentagon-wants-cloud-secure-enough-hold-nuke-secrets/148192/
======
Cheyana
Therein lies the difficulty. They want the information to be in the Cloud, and
be able to be accessed when needed by authorized personnel, but not able to be
accessed by anyone who isn't authorized. They also need to track and audit the
access as well so there's accountability. It also has to be, in effect,
absolutely invisible. Sounds like they'll need top dollar security consultants
to design it, who also happen to have a side interest in magic. And they can
never reveal that they've worked on it. Kinda like a Manhattan Project for
government IT.

Good luck to them.

------
NinaJZapala
How hackable would that be?

